
PagerDuty notification delays - paladin314159
https://status.pagerduty.com/
======
cmalia
Our engineering team is aware and working to restore notification delivery to
full performance. We will post any status change immediately. In the meantime,
for the latest status updates, please visit our service status webpage
[https://status.pagerduty.com/incidents/1jj1tzw836rp](https://status.pagerduty.com/incidents/1jj1tzw836rp)
or follow Twitter handle @PagerDutySupport

